# Czasowniki dokonane i niedokonane



## Ben Jamin

Chciałby się dowiedzieć jak funkcjonuje w polskiej świadomości językowej podział na czasowniki dokonane i niedokonane. 
Czy:
1. czasownik dokonany traktowany jest jako forma fleksyjna czasownika niedokonanego?
2. czasownik niedokonany traktowany jest jako forma fleksyjna czasownika dokonanego?
3. czasowniki dokonany i niedokonany są traktowane jako niezależne jednostki leksykalne?

Zakładam tutaj, że oba czasowniki brzmią mniej więcej równorzędnie, to znaczy na przykład „wyjąć” i „wyjmować”, albo „biec” i biegać”. W wypadku pary czasowników, z których jeden jest w formie „pierwotnej” a drugi jest poprzedzony przedrostkiem, na przykład „jeść” i „zjeść”, przypuszczam, że ta „pierwotna” forma będzie uznana za podstawową.  

Wiem że w praktyce większość użytkowników języka nie zastanawia się nad tą kwestią. Potrzeba rozróżnienia może pojawić się jednak, gdy ktoś, na przykląd cudzoziemiec, zapyta jak przetłumaczyć jakiś czasownik na polski. Czy ten zapytany Polak poda raczej czasownik dokonany, czy niedokonany, czy może obydwa? (Myślę że rzadko kto wybierze tą trzecią możliwość)


----------



## wolfbm1

Gdyby mnie zapytał się cudzoziemiec jak przetłumaczyć angielski czasownik run, podałbym formę niedokonaną biegać, dla eat - jeść (nie podawałbym zjeść), ale dla take out podałbym może aż dwie:  wyjąć, wyjmować.  Wydaję mi się, że podawałbym raczej tę prostszą, krótszą formę. 

Jaka jest różnica między biec a biegać, jeżeli chodzi o znaczenie. Raczej żadna.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Chciałby się dowiedzieć jak funkcjonuje w polskiej świadomości językowej podział na czasowniki dokonane i niedokonane.



A co rozumiesz przez "polska świadomość językowa"? To, co *wie* na ten temat i potrafi zwerbalizować "całkowity naturszczyk"? To, jak *używa* czasowników naturszczyk nawet, jeżeli nie potrafi o tym opowiedzieć? To, co *wie* osoba, która nie jest językoznawcą, ale jest oczytana? 



Ben Jamin said:


> Czy:
> 1. czasownik dokonany traktowany jest jako forma fleksyjna czasownika niedokonanego?
> 2. czasownik niedokonany traktowany jest jako forma fleksyjna czasownika dokonanego?
> 3. czasowniki dokonany i niedokonany są traktowane jako niezależne jednostki leksykalne?



W szkole zawsze mówiono "czasowniki dokonane" i "czasowniki niedokonane" - nie tylko na polskim, na rosyjskim też. Dla mnie są to dwa odrębne czasowniki. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Zakładam tutaj, że oba czasowniki brzmią mniej więcej równorzędnie, to znaczy na przykład „wyjąć” i „wyjmować”, albo „biec” i biegać”. W wypadku pary czasowników, z których jeden jest w formie „pierwotnej” a drugi jest poprzedzony przedrostkiem, na przykład „jeść” i „zjeść”, przypuszczam, że ta „pierwotna” forma będzie uznana za podstawową.



Czyli pary aspektowe, których istnieniu zaprzeczałeś w swoim czasie. 

Jakby traktować temat w kategoriach fleksji, to podstawowa byłaby forma prostsza. Z reguły jest to czasownik niedokonany, ale zdarza się, że prostszy jest dokonany, np. "dać" vs- "dawać". 



Ben Jamin said:


> Wiem że w praktyce większość użytkowników języka nie zastanawia się nad tą kwestią. Potrzeba rozróżnienia może pojawić się jednak, gdy ktoś, na przykląd cudzoziemiec, zapyta jak przetłumaczyć jakiś czasownik na polski. Czy ten zapytany Polak poda raczej czasownik dokonany, czy niedokonany, czy może obydwa? (Myślę że rzadko kto wybierze tą trzecią możliwość)



A to jest podchwytliwe pytanie, bo nie podajesz, o jakim języku mowa, a od tego może zależeć odpowiedź. 
W przypadku języków zachodnich z automatu zapewne podałbym formę niedokonaną - ale to nie wynika z jakiegoś natualnego pierwszeństwa, tylko dlatego, że tak są konstruowane słowniki i jestem trochę uwarunkowany. Oczywiście zakładając, że dane słowo obce nie zawiera w sobie aspektu, np. 'figure out'. W przypadku języków słowiańskich podałbym odpowiednik o tym samym aspekcie, co podany czasownik. I przypuszczam, że raczej nikt nie powiedziałby, że "поехать" znaczy "jechać". 

Do Twoich badań dodałbym jedno spostrzeżenie: wielu znajomych tłumacząc tekst na angielski usiłuje oddać aspekt dokonany przy pomocy czasów "perfect", natomiast niedokonany - continuous. Niekiedy na siłę.

PS. Właśnie zacząłem się zastanawiać, jak bym przetłumaczył "give" - ale chyba muszę sobie zadać to pytanie ponownie, jak zapomnę o tej dyskusji.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> A co rozumiesz przez "polska świadomość językowa"? To, co *wie* na ten temat i potrafi zwerbalizować "całkowity naturszczyk"? To, jak *używa* czasowników naturszczyk nawet, jeżeli nie potrafi o tym opowiedzieć? To, co *wie* osoba, która nie jest językoznawcą, ale jest oczytana?



To jest neistotne  rozważanie, niżej konkretyzuję moje pytania. 



jasio said:


> W szkole zawsze mówiono "czasowniki dokonane" i "czasowniki niedokonane" - nie tylko na polskim, na rosyjskim też. Dla mnie są to dwa odrębne czasowniki.



Dla mnie też, dlatego uważam, że podejście fleksyjne jest bezużyteczne, zwłaszcza dla niesłowian uczących się języków słowiańskich. 



jasio said:


> Czyli pary aspektowe, których istnieniu zaprzeczałeś w swoim czasie.
> 
> Jakby traktować temat w kategoriach fleksji, to podstawowa byłaby forma prostsza. Z reguły jest to czasownik niedokonany, ale zdarza się, że prostszy jest dokonany, np. "dać" vs- "dawać".



To było moje uproszczenie sprawy, dla wyraźniejeszego zaznaczenia sedna sprawy. Istnieje pewna ilość czasowników tworzących pary aspektowe, ale w zasadzie tylko w kategorii „czasownik dokonany z przedrostkiem – czasownik niedokonany od niego utworzony”, czyli na przykład „zjeść – zjadać”. Pary aspektowe nie są paradygmatem powszechnym, a tylko szczególnym przypadkiem. 



jasio said:


> A to jest podchwytliwe pytanie, bo nie podajesz, o jakim języku mowa, a od tego może zależeć odpowiedź.
> W przypadku języków zachodnich z automatu zapewne podałbym formę niedokonaną - ale to nie wynika z jakiegoś natualnego pierwszeństwa, tylko dlatego, że tak są konstruowane słowniki i jestem trochę uwarunkowany. Oczywiście zakładając, że dane słowo obce nie zawiera w sobie aspektu, np. 'figure out'. W przypadku języków słowiańskich podałbym odpowiednik o tym samym aspekcie, co podany czasownik. I przypuszczam, że raczej nikt nie powiedziałby, że "поехать" znaczy "jechać".



Pytanie nie jest podchwytliwe, ale wymaga złożonej odpowiedzi, której wzorowo udzielasz. 



jasio said:


> Do Twoich badań dodałbym jedno spostrzeżenie: wielu znajomych tłumacząc tekst na angielski usiłuje oddać aspekt dokonany przy pomocy czasów "perfect", natomiast niedokonany - continuous. Niekiedy na siłę.


To świadczy jak nieświadomie kurczowo trzymamy się schematów gramatycznych  języka ojczystego. To samo robią Germanie, nie mogąc pojąć, że każdy (prawie) czasownik musi mieć właściwy aspekt , i trzeba dokonać wyboru. 



jasio said:


> PS. Właśnie zacząłem się zastanawiać, jak bym przetłumaczył "give" - ale chyba muszę sobie zadać to pytanie ponownie, jak zapomnę o tej dyskusji.


Świadomy problemu odpowiedziałbym «dać lub dawać» gdyby kto pytał. W kontekście trzeba by domyśleć się intencji, co czasami jest niemożliwe. 
Jak przetłumaczyłbyś na przykład „Haben Sie Zeit?” na polski?


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Pytanie nie jest podchwytliwe, ale wymaga złożonej odpowiedzi, której wzorowo udzielasz.




Dziękuję. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Jak przetłumaczyłbyś na przykład „Haben Sie Zeit?” na polski?



Nie znam niemieckiego, ale zapewne "czy ma pan/pani czas?" - a co?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Dziękuję.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie znam niemieckiego, ale zapewne "czy ma pan/pani czas?" - a co?


Właśnie, tego nie można przetłumaczyć jednoznacznie na polski nie wiedząc do kogo się zwraca mówiący, bo Sie może znaczyć i pan, i pani i państwo, a w wersji mowionej, gdzie ne rozróżnia się dużych i małych liter również "oni".


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Chciałby się dowiedzieć jak funkcjonuje w polskiej świadomości językowej podział na czasowniki dokonane i niedokonane.
> Czy:
> 1. czasownik dokonany traktowany jest jako forma fleksyjna czasownika niedokonanego?
> 2. czasownik niedokonany traktowany jest jako forma fleksyjna czasownika dokonanego?
> 3. czasowniki dokonany i niedokonany są traktowane jako niezależne jednostki leksykalne?
> 
> Zakładam tutaj, że oba czasowniki brzmią mniej więcej równorzędnie, to znaczy na przykład „wyjąć” i „wyjmować”, albo „biec” i biegać”. W wypadku pary czasowników, z których jeden jest w formie „pierwotnej” a drugi jest poprzedzony przedrostkiem, na przykład „jeść” i „zjeść”, przypuszczam, że ta „pierwotna” forma będzie uznana za podstawową.
> 
> Wiem że w praktyce większość użytkowników języka nie zastanawia się nad tą kwestią. Potrzeba rozróżnienia może pojawić się jednak, gdy ktoś, na przykląd cudzoziemiec, zapyta jak przetłumaczyć jakiś czasownik na polski. Czy ten zapytany Polak poda raczej czasownik dokonany, czy niedokonany, czy może obydwa? (Myślę że rzadko kto wybierze tą trzecią możliwość)



na co dzień nie traktuję czasowników dokonanych i niedokonanych jako osobnych, jeśli jeden z nich ma (zachował) znaczenie wywodzące się wprost z drugiego: w ten sposób podane przez ciebie pary potraktuję raczej jako powiązane i przynależne do jednego leksemu (aspekt jako kategoria fleksyjna).

skłaniam się jednak do zdania saloniego i bańki, którzy uważają, że aspekt jest kategorią klasyfikującą (czasownik ma określony aspekt tak, jak rzeczownik rodzaj); bańko zauważa, że „o odmianie przez aspekt można mówić w odniesieniu do par sufiksalnych […]. Zazwyczaj prefiks wnosi oprócz zmiany aspektu również pewną zmianę znaczenia, […]. Dlatego na ogół odmianę czasownika przez aspekt ogranicza się do par sufiksalnych. […] w słownikach polskich pary sufiksalne są zazwyczaj opisane w jednym  artykule hasłowym, podczas gdy człony pary prefiksalnej opisuje się w  dwóch różnych artykułach.” (kontynuując „Niektóre pary prefisalne nie wykazują jednak żadnej różnicy znaczeniowej  oprócz różnicy aspektu i pod tym względem podobne są do par  sufiksalnych […]” oraz w innym miejscu: „pary prefiksalne oprócz różnicy aspektowej wykazują zwykle dodatkową różnicę znaczeniową, swoistą dla danego prefiksu”). ogólnie polecam jego podręcznik do fleksji jako bardzo ciekawą, współczesną pozycję zgrabnie podsumowującą bieżący stan wiedzy.


----------



## wolfbm1

_Wczoraj Karen i Jim grali w tenisa.
Kate dużo oglądała telewizję gdy była chora zeszłego roku.
Żródło: tłumaczenie zdań angielskich z podręcznika "English Grammar in Use", napisanego przez Raymonda Murphy (strona 12)._
Zapytałem się ucznia gimnazjum czy czasowniki _grali_ i _oglądała_ to czynność dokonana czy niedokonana. Odpowiedział, że dokonana.
Czy miał rację? Byłem przekonany, że czasowniki te wyrażają czynności niedokonane.  
W Wikipedii czytamy: "*aspekt niedokonany* nie przedstawia czynności jako czynności zakończonej, lecz raczej jako trwającą lub powtarzającą się."
Może moje pytanie nie było prawidłowe.


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> _Wczoraj Karen i Jim grali w tenisa.
> Kate dużo oglądała telewizję gdy była chora zeszłego roku.
> Żródło: tłumaczenie zdań angielskich z podręcznika "English Grammar in Use", napisanego przez Raymonda Murphy (strona 12)._
> Zapytałem się ucznia gimnazjum czy czasowniki _grali_ i _oglądała_ to czynność dokonana czy niedokonana. Odpowiedział, że dokonana.
> Czy miał rację? Byłem przekonany, że czasowniki te wyrażają czynności niedokonane.
> W Wikipedii czytamy: "*aspekt niedokonany* nie przedstawia czynności jako czynności zakończonej, lecz raczej jako trwającą lub powtarzającą się."



grali -> grają -> będą grali
oglądała -> ogląda -> będzie oglądała
Oba czasowniki są niedokonane i jest to całkowicie zgodne z oczekiwaniami.



wolfbm1 said:


> Może moje pytanie nie było prawidłowe.


A może Twój gimnazjalista po prostu pomylił aspekt dokonany z czasem przeszłym? Uczniowie niekoniecznie dobrze rozumieją to, czego się uczą.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję, Jasio.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> grali -> grają -> będą grali
> oglądała -> ogląda -> będzie oglądała
> Oba czasowniki są niedokonane i jest to całkowicie zgodne z oczekiwaniami.
> 
> 
> A może Twój gimnazjalista po prostu pomylił aspekt dokonany z czasem przeszłym? Uczniowie niekoniecznie dobrze rozumieją to, czego się uczą.


Moim zdaniem to pokazuje, że większość mówiących po polsku nie zastanawia się nad gramatyką swojego języka, ponieważ ma ją „zinternalizowaną” w sposób nieopisowy. A poza tym ta większość albo gramatyki się jeszcze nie uczyła, albo uczyła ale już „to nudziarstwo” zapomniała.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Moim zdaniem to pokazuje, że większość mówiących po polsku nie zastanawia się nad gramatyką swojego języka, ponieważ ma ją „zinternalizowaną” w sposób nieopisowy.


Oczywiście, po prostu całe życie mówią prozą i nie zastanawiają się nad tym. ;-) Jest to zresztą dość oczywiste, skoro gramatyka opisowa ma raptem niecałe trzy tysiące lat, a ludzie mówią od co najmniej pięćdziesięciu tysięcy.


----------



## Wordspin18

Witajcie!

Czy moglbym sie - chociaz dopiero po 10 miesiecach - do Was dolaczyc? Przepraszam za to, ze moj komputer nie ma charakterow polskich (odtrzymalem go jako dar z innego kraju). Przepraszam rowniez za ewentualne bledy jezykowe. (Mam nadzieje ze chcecie mnie poprawic i ze regulamin obecnego forum na to pozwoli.)
Przed wiecej niz 20 lat mialem ogromna przyjemnosc przez rok i siedem miesiecy pobyc w Polsce, na roznych kursach uniwersyteckich dla obcokrajowcow. Dwa lata temu mialem szczescie na pare dni wrocic do kraju tego..  Bylo to latem.

Tyle lat temu w Polsce starszy juz przyjaciel mi mowil/powiedzial: "Cztery lata beda ci potrzebne aby sie jezyka nauczyc."
Mial racje: oproc brak znajomosci slownictwa, jeden z moich najwiekszych problemow to akurat aspekt czasownika: dokonany, niedokonany.
W moich genach - niestety - nie ma DNA polskiego (mam nadzieje ze w sercu tego jest wiecej) i nie "zinternalizowalem" grammatyki polskiej, jak mowi Ben Jamin.  (Chachacha wczoraj juz wybralem sobie imie do tego forum, inaczej tu bylbym "Ben Smol")

Czy macie jakas sugestie aby zdobyc aspekt czasownka polskiego?
Niepoprawnie mowic bardzo mnie przeszkadza..

Z gory dziekuje.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wordspin18 said:


> Witajcie!
> 
> … oproc brak znajomosci slownictwa, jeden z moich najwiekszych problemow to akurat aspekt czasownika: dokonany, niedokonany.
> W moich genach - niestety - nie ma DNA polskiego (mam nadzieje ze w sercu tego jest wiecej) i nie "zinternalizowalem" grammatyki polskiej, jak mowi Ben Jamin.  (Chachacha wczoraj juz wybralem sobie imie do tego forum, inaczej tu bylbym "Ben Smol")
> 
> Czy macie jakas sugestie aby zdobyc aspekt czasownka polskiego?
> Niepoprawnie mowic bardzo mnie przeszkadza..
> 
> Z gory dziekuje.



Nauczenie się prawidłowego użycia czasowników dokonanych i niedokonanych w języku polskim wymaga dużo czasu i wysiłku, ponieważ reguły, które nimi rządzą są tylko częściowo logiczne, a częściowo oparte na zwyczaju językowym (uzus) i wydają się nielogiczne.

Jeżeli mówisz językiem włoskim z południa to prawdopodobnie używasz zarówno _indicativo imperfetto _jak i_  passato remoto. _Jeszcze lepiej, jeżeli znasz język hiszpański. Otóż czasowniki dokonane używa się zwykle w sytuacjach, w których w „italiano del sud” użyłbyś _passato remoto, _a w hiszpańskim _preterito perfecto_. Natomiast czasowniki niedokonane używa się w sytuacjach, w których w „italiano del sud” użyłbyś _indicativo imperfetto_ _, _a w hiszpańskim _preterito imperfecto. _
Oczywiście istnieją różnice pomiędzy tymi językami a językiem polskim, ale w większości wypadków będzie to podobne.

Żeby dojść do biegłości, jednak, trzeba albo zapisać się na kurs, albo studiować dostępne gramatyki języka polskiego oraz czytać teksty polskie.

Spróbuj przetłumaczyć na język polski jakiś tekst włoski, w którym używa się tych dwóch czasów i wyślij oba teksty do mnie na moje prywatne konto. Rozumiem język włoski na tyle, żeby ocenić rezultat.


----------



## Wordspin18

Mam nadzieje, ze mozna jedno zdanie (na)pisac po wlosku.

Ringrazio per la gentilissima e generosa proposta! Moltissime grazie!

Jak znajde twoje prywatne konto?


----------



## Lorenc

Wordspin18 said:


> Witajcie!


Cześć, rodaku!



Wordspin18 said:


> Przepraszam za to, ze moj komputer nie ma charakterow polskich (odtrzymalem go jako dar z innego kraju).



W Polsce też klawiatury nie zawierają polskich liter, to tylko kwestia software'u; zainstaluj odpowiedni układ `Polski - klawiatura programisty' i litery z polskimi znakami diakrytycznymi będą dostępne poprzez równoczesne wciśnięcie klawisz ALT-GR i łacińskiej litery bez znaków 



Wordspin18 said:


> Mial racje: oproc brak znajomosci slownictwa, jeden z moich najwiekszych problemow to akurat aspekt czasownika: dokonany, niedokonany.



nie przejmuj się: to normalne  Daję ci dobrą wiadomość: wybór aspektu w trybie oznajmującym (np: ja będę jadł/zjem, ja jadłem/zjadłem) jest, po krótkim namyśle, prawie zawsze prosty i logiczny. Spróbuj zrozumieć ogólną logikę a potem ćwicz, ćwicz, ćwicz. Wybór aspektu w bezokoliczniku i w trybie rozkazującym jest moim zdaniem trudniejszy i mniej logiczny (zob. np dyskusję tutaj), ale w tym przypadku też ćwiczenie czyni mistrza.



Ben Jamin said:


> Jeżeli mówisz językiem włoskim z południa to prawdopodobnie używasz zarówno _indicativo imperfetto _jak i_ passato remoto. _Jeszcze lepiej, jeżeli znasz język hiszpański. Otóż czasowniki dokonane używa się zwykle w sytuacjach, w których w „italiano del sud” użyłbyś _passato remoto, _a w hiszpańskim _preterito perfecto_. Natomiast czasowniki niedokonane używa się w sytuacjach, w których w „italiano del sud” użyłbyś _indicativo imperfetto_ _, _a w hiszpańskim _preterito imperfecto. _



Myślę, że nie trzeba rozróżniać między Włochami z południa i z północy, też my 'polentoni' znamy `passato remoto', chociaż nie używamy go w mowie; w każdym razie pod względem aspektu `passato remoto' jest jednakowe (i gramatycznie, chociaż nie zawsze stylistycznie, wymienne) z 'passato prossimo'. W każdym razie analogia 'dokonany / niedokonany' z 'passato remoto / imperfetto' stanowi użyteczną i cenną wskazówkę szczególnie na początku, ale nie jest ścisła i może też prowadzić w błąd (też Polacy uczący się włoskiego często mylą te dwa włoskie formy).

Na przykład:
Dzisiaj Mirek spał do jedenastej. (aspect niedokonany) -> Oggi Mirek ha dormito fino alle undici. (imperfetto nie pasuje)
Widzieliście już nowy film Smarzowskiego? (aspect niedokonany) -> Avete visto il nuovo film di Smarzowski? (imperfetto nie pasuje)
Co jedliście na obiad? (aspect niedokonany) -> Cosa avete mangiato per pranzo? (imperfetto nie pasuje)
Zdwoniliście już do Bożeny? (aspect niedokonany) -> Avete già chiamato Bożena? (imperfetto nie pasuje)
Przez cały wieczór ciocia opowiadała dowcipy -> Per tutta la serata la zia ha raccontato barzellette (imperfetto  dopuszczalne ale moim zdaniem mniej naturalne)
Wiesiek nigdy nie kochał swojego dziadka -> Wiesiek (Wiesław) non ha mai amato [_jeśli Wiesiek jeszcze żyje_] / non amò mai [jeśli _Wiesiek już nie żyje_] suo nonno. (imperfetto nie pasuje)


----------



## Corti

Lorenc, masz rację, ale gdybym podała uczniom wszystkie zasady dotyczące czasu przeszłego (na poziomie A1-A2), to na pewno byłoby to dla nich bardzo mylące i demotywujące. 
Swoją drogą świetne przykłady.


----------



## Wordspin18

Lorenc said:


> *Cześć, rodaku!*
> W Polsce też *klawiatury* nie zawierają polskich liter, to tylko kwestia software'u; zainstaluj odpowiedni układ `Polski - klawiatura programisty' i litery z polskimi znakami diakrytycznymi będą dostępne poprzez równoczesne wciśnięcie klawisz ALT-GR i łacińskiej litery bez znaków
> (...)
> Na *przykład*:
> Dzisiaj Mirek spał do jedenastej. (aspect niedokonany) -> Oggi Mirek ha dormito fino alle undici. (imperfetto nie pasuje)
> Widzieliście już nowy film Smarzowskiego? (aspect niedokonany) -> Avete visto il nuovo film di Smarzowski? (imperfetto nie pasuje)
> Co jedliście na obiad? (aspect niedokonany) -> Cosa avete mangiato per pranzo? (imperfetto nie pasuje)
> Zdwoniliście już do Bożeny? (aspect niedokonany) -> Avete già chiamato Bożena? (imperfetto nie pasuje)
> Przez cały wieczór ciocia opowiadała dowcipy -> Per tutta la serata la zia ha raccontato barzellette (imperfetto  dopuszczalne ale moim zdaniem mniej naturalne)
> Wiesiek nigdy nie kochał swojego dziadka -> Wiesiek (Wiesław) non ha mai amato [_jeśli Wiesiek jeszcze żyje_] / non amò mai [jeśli _Wiesiek już nie żyje_] suo nonno. (imperfetto nie pasuje)



To dopiero! Ani na kursach w Polsce (lato bylo tam setki studentow) ani tu we Wloszech nigdy nie spotkalem drugiego wlocha, ktory sie jezykiem polskim zajmuje! Mowic ze jestem calkiem zdumiony to angielski _understatement_... Jak sie ciesze!

Pamietam ze kiedys byly Kody ASCII. Spero che il mio vecchio computer non vada in tilt se aggiungo altro software. Non avrei a chi rivolgermi.
Jak pisze na jakims forum niemieckim dodaje "e" zamiast Umlaut i juz.

*Przyklady z tlumaczeniem i kommentarzem...*
To jest moim zdaniem idealna metoda.
Zaczelem nauke polskiego z kursem Assimil. W jednej stronie polski, w drugiej francuski.
Od razu czlowiek wie o co chodzi i moze sie koncentrowac na gramatyce.


----------



## Corti

Wordspin, co to za kurs?


----------



## Wordspin18

"Polski bez trudu".
Mialem "stare" wydanie z poczatku lat 90-ych.





Wazne jest *zdjecie*. Na ksiazce kupione osobno, bylo to same zdjecie.

Moje wydanie mial na tytul *Polski bez trudu; *tlumaczenie i kommentarz byly po francusku.
Rok o pare lat temu nie wiem czy w Rzymie czy za granica (moze nawet w Polsce, nie pamietam) widzialem nowe wydanie *z innym zdjeciem*.

Bylem rozczarowany.
The layout had been improved, there were pictures and all that.
Ale tekst bylo o wiele mniej solidny.
Stare wydanie mialo tez wyrazy jezyka bardzo wyksztalconego.
As a matter of fact, there were a couple of expressions that I have never heard in a conversation, although I sometimes have been in the company of highly educated Poles.
In my opinion the new edition isn't the real thing anymore.

But we were discussing the *method:*
New language to learn on one page, translation & explanation in a language known to the learner on the other.
That has remained the same.
I still think it is the best formula.


----------



## Lorenc

Wordspin18 said:


> To dopiero! Ani na kursach w Polsce (lato bylo tam setki studentow) ani tu we Wloszech nigdy nie spotkalem drugiego wlocha, ktory sie jezykiem polskim zajmuje! Mowic ze jestem calkiem zdumiony to angielski _understatement_... Jak sie ciesze!



Jak to się mówi... _non multa, sed multum _ 



Wordspin18 said:


> Pamietam ze kiedys byly Kody ASCII. Spero che il mio vecchio computer non vada in tilt se aggiungo altro software. Non avrei a chi rivolgermi.



System kodowania ASCII nadal jest używany, chociaż coraz częściej spotykamy Unicode (na szczęście!). W każdym razie system kodowania nie ma nic wspólnego z układem klawiatury. Nie trzeba zainstalować żadnego programu, tylko zmienić ustawienia twojego systemu operacyjnego. Wpisz w Google "come installare nuovo layout tastiera windows 10" (lub Windows 8 jeśli masz Windows 8, itd) a znajdziesz instrukcje (np tutaj). 

Dziękuję za twoją opinię o kursie Assimil. Osobiście nie skorzystałem z niego, ale takie podejście do nauki wydaje mi się słuszne i solidne.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wordspin18 said:


> Mam nadzieje, ze mozna jedno zdanie (na)pisac po wlosku.
> 
> Ringrazio per la gentilissima e generosa proposta! Moltissime grazie!
> 
> Jak znajde twoje prywatne konto?


Naciśnij mój pseudonim, a następnie "start a conversation"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lorenc said:


> Myślę, że nie trzeba rozróżniać między Włochami z południa i z północy, też my 'polentoni' znamy `passato remoto', chociaż nie używamy go w mowie; w każdym razie pod względem aspektu `passato remoto' jest jednakowe (i gramatycznie, chociaż nie zawsze stylistycznie, wymienne) z 'passato prossimo'. W każdym razie analogia 'dokonany / niedokonany' z 'passato remoto / imperfetto' stanowi użyteczną i cenną wskazówkę szczególnie na początku, ale nie jest ścisła i może też prowadzić w błąd (też Polacy uczący się włoskiego często mylą te dwa włoskie formy)


Zdaję sobie sprawę, z różnic w użyciu passata remoto i czasowników dokonanych, ale chciałem dać najbardziej uproszczoną wskazówkę na początek. Zastrzegłem się też, że rzeczywistość jest bardziej skomplikowana. Teraz widzę,  że powinienem był wymienić też passato prossimo. 

Jeżeli chodzi o polskie litery to są dostępne na polskim forum pod znakiem omega.


----------



## Corti

Dziękuję Wordspin, nie znałam tej książki. 



Wordspin18 said:


> "Polski bez trudu".
> Mialem "stare" wydanie z poczatku lat 90-ych.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wazne jest *zdjecie*. Na ksiazce kupione osobno, bylo to same zdjecie.
> 
> Moje wydanie mial na tytul *Polski bez trudu; *tlumaczenie i kommentarz byly po francusku.
> Rok o pare lat temu nie wiem czy w Rzymie czy za granica (moze nawet w Polsce, nie pamietam) widzialem nowe wydanie *z innym zdjeciem*.
> 
> Bylem rozczarowany.
> The layout had been improved, there were pictures and all that.
> Ale tekst bylo o wiele mniej solidny.
> Stare wydanie mialo tez wyrazy jezyka bardzo wyksztalconego.
> As a matter of fact, there were a couple of expressions that I have never heard in a conversation, although I sometimes have been in the company of highly educated Poles.
> In my opinion the new edition isn't the real thing anymore.
> 
> But we were discussing the *method:*
> New language to learn on one page, translation & explanation in a language known to the learner on the other.
> That has remained the same.
> I still think it is the best formula.


----------



## jasio

Wordspin18 said:


> Mial racje: oproc brak znajomosci slownictwa, jeden z moich najwiekszych problemow to akurat aspekt czasownika: dokonany, niedokonany.
> (...)
> Czy macie jakas sugestie aby zdobyc aspekt czasownka polskiego?


Temat-rzeka. 

I w dodatku, jak pisał Ben Jamin, bardzo niejednoznaczna, oparta na specyficznym znaczeniu słów, a nie ich konstrukcji, a sposób rzeczywistego użycia niekoniecznie danej formy niekoniecznie odpowiada kategorii gramatycznej. Więcej będę mógł napisać wieczorem, ale do gramatycznej dyskusji Ben Jamina i Lorenca dodałbym dwie uwagi:

Imperfetto: czy dobrze pamiętam (włoski znam bardzo słabo), że imperfetto opisuje czynności cykliczne albo rzeczywiście długo trwające? W takim razie tłumaczenie imperfetto wymagałoby (niemal) zawsze użycia czasownika niedokonanego (w tym specyficznej formy/grupy czasowników niedokonanych oddających aspekt repetywny)
Następstwo czasów: jeżeli w zdaniu jest oddane następstwo czasów (np. trapassato + passato albo futuro perfetto + futuro semplice), czynność wcześniejsza wymaga bodaj zawsze czasownika dokonanego: ona jest tylko tłem do pokazania właściwego zdarzenia. Zdarzenie późniejsze może być z kolei albo dokonane albo niedokonane, w zależności od tego, co chcemy przekazać.
Natomiast chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na jeden aspekt pytania OP:



Wordspin18 said:


> Czy macie jakas sugestie aby zdobyc aspekt czasownka polskiego?


Czy chodzi o to, jak poznać, czy dany (przeczytany albo usłyszany) czasownik jest dokonany czy niedokonany, czy jak ich używać? Dotychczas dyskusja poszła w tym drugim kierunku, natomiast jak zobaczyłem to pytanie, w pierwszym momencie pomyślałem raczej o pierwszym.

Odpowiadając krótko: też nie ma jednej, niezawodnej metody. Wprawdzie Aspekt (językoznawstwo) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia podaje kilka przedrostków używanych do tworzenia czasowników dokonanych, ale żaden nie daje 100-procentowej skuteczności rozpoznania. Ba.... nawet 50-procentowej. Jest kilka infiksów (np. -y-, -yw-), które zmieniają czasownik dokonany w niedokonany, a niedokonany zwykły w repetywny (np. być -> bywać, zarwać  -> zarywać), więc ich użycie gwarantuje, że czasownik jest w ten czy inny sposób niedokonany.

Ale rzeczywiście, praktyka czyni mistrza.


PS. Chciałbym choć w połowie mówić po włosku tak dobrze, jak Wordspin18 i Lorenc piszą po polsku. Po prostu szacun.


----------



## Wordspin18

Corti said:


> Dziękuję Wordspin, nie znałam tej książki.


Bardzo proszę.


----------



## jasio

Wordspin18 said:


> Przepraszam rowniez za ewentualne bledy jezykowe. (Mam nadzieje ze chcecie mnie poprawic i ze regulamin obecnego forum na to pozwoli.)


Nikt nie jest doskonały. ;-) Regulamin forum pozwala, a nawet zaleca poprawianie błędów, o ile to pomaga w nauce języka.



Wordspin18 said:


> jeden z moich najwiekszych problemow to akurat aspekt czasownika: dokonany, niedokonany.


To jeden z najtrudniejszych do opanowania dla nie-Słowian element języka polskiego.




Wordspin18 said:


> Czy macie jakas sugestie aby zdobyc aspekt czasownka polskiego?


Jak już pisałem we wcześniejszej odpowiedzi: nie do końca zrozumiałem, co masz na myśli. "Zrozumieć"? "Rozpoznać"?



Wordspin18 said:


> Niepoprawnie mowic bardzo mnie przeszkadza..


Ja bym powiedział raczej "bardzo mi przeszkadza, gdy popełniam błędy". .



Lorenc said:


> W każdym razie analogia 'dokonany / niedokonany' z 'passato remoto / imperfetto' stanowi użyteczną i cenną wskazówkę szczególnie na początku, ale nie jest ścisła i może też prowadzić w błąd (też Polacy uczący się włoskiego często mylą te dwa włoskie formy).


Ja bym może uściślił, że przede wszystkim pomaga zrozumieć różnicę między tymi aspektami, natomiast rzeczywiście, ich użycie nie jest w pełni jednakowe, choć istnieją pewne podobieństwa. Np. z perspektywy mojej dość słabej znajomości włoskiego jednak zaryzykowałbym twierdzenie, że niemal zawsze, kiedy używany jest czas imperfetto, należy użyć czasownika niedokonanego. Podobnie jest konstruowane opisywanie czynności wykonywanych równocześnie ('mentre io leggevo il libro, Ana preparava la cena', 'kiedy ja czytałem książkę, Anna przygotowywała kolację') oraz czynności przerwanej inną czynnością ('quando leggevo il libro, é suonato il telefono', 'kiedy czytałem książkę, zadzwonił telefon'). "Niemal", bo inaczej konstruowana jest mowa zależna ('ho detto che *ero* stanco', 'powiedziałem, że *jestem* zmęczony). Jednak passato prossimo może odpowiadać zarówno użycie czasownika dokonanego, jak i niedokonanego.

Użycie aspektu w większości przykładów Lorenca daje się wyjaśnić w świetle kluczowych różnic między aspektami, choć w praktyce trudno jest je stosować na podstawie samej teorii.

zaznaczeniu czasu trwania czynności vs. traktowania czynności jako "atomowej", 

odróżnienie czynności powtarzalnej od jednorazowej,

odróżnienia czynności przerwanej lub trwającej vs. zakończonej,
skoncentrowaniu się na czynności vs. na jej efektach.



Wordspin18 said:


> Dzisiaj Mirek spał do jedenastej. (aspect niedokonany) -> Oggi Mirek ha dormito fino alle undici. (imperfetto nie pasuje)


Spanie trwało przez jakiś czas.



Wordspin18 said:


> Widzieliście już nowy film Smarzowskiego? (aspect niedokonany) -> Avete visto il nuovo film di Smarzowski? (imperfetto nie pasuje)


To chyba rzeczywiście daje się wyjaśnić tylko uzusem. Aczkolwiek "zobaczyliście to" (może niekoniecznie w kontekście filmu) mogłoby oznaczać że chcemy zwrócić uwagę na jakiś szczegół.



Wordspin18 said:


> Co jedliście na obiad? (aspect niedokonany) -> Cosa avete mangiato per pranzo? (imperfetto nie pasuje)


Też bardziej kwestia uzusu. "Co zjedliście na obiad" też jest prawidłowe i mogłoby oznaczać skoncentrowanie się na skutkach - np. jeżeli po obiedzie boli nas brzuch i chcemy ustalić od czego. Ale w takim przypadku i tak często byłby użyty aspekt niedokonany.



Wordspin18 said:


> *Dz*woniliście już do Bożeny? (aspect niedokonany) -> Avete già chiamato Bożena? (imperfetto nie pasuje)


Też uzus, aczkolwiek "zadzwoniliście już..." zawiera pewien element irytacji brakiem oczekiwanego skutku: "Zadzwoniliście już do Bożeny? Cztery razy wam przypominałem!".



Wordspin18 said:


> Przez cały wieczór ciocia opowiadała dowcipy -> Per tutta la serata la zia ha raccontato barzellette (imperfetto  dopuszczalne ale moim zdaniem mniej naturalne)


"Przez cały czas/dzień/godzinę", "zawsze" - klasyczny aspekt niedokonany, bo podkreślamy (relatywnie) długi czas trwania czynności. Paradoksalnie nawet, jeżeli użyta jednostka oznacza bardzo krótki odcinek czasu ('dźwięk trwał przez milisekundę').



Wordspin18 said:


> Wiesiek nigdy nie kochał swojego dziadka -> Wiesiek (Wiesław) non ha mai amato [_jeśli Wiesiek jeszcze żyje_] / non amò mai [jeśli _Wiesiek już nie żyje_] suo nonno. (imperfetto nie pasuje)


"Nigdy", "zawsze" - pasuje do czasowników niedokonanych, aczkolwiek użycie czasownika dokonanego ('Wiesiek nigdy nie pokochał swojego dziadka') też jest możliwe, a nawet emocjonalnie mocniejsze, oznaczając skoncentrowanie się na zmianie stanu - w tym wypadku z niekochania na kochanie.

W całej dyskusji jednak koncentrujemy się na czasie przeszłym i odróżnieniu aspektu dokonanego w przeszłości, co ma pewne znaczenie, ale często sprowadza się do pewnego niuansu. IMHO bardziej fundamentalne znaczenie ma jednak rozróżnianie aspektu w czasach nie-przeszłych (gdzieś znalazłem nawet informację o interpretacji tego zjawiska jako czasu teraźniejszo-przyszłego w językach słowiańskich): forma "teraźniejszo-przyszła" czasownika niedokonanego ma znaczenie czasu teraźniejszego, np. "czytam" ('leggo'), natomiast czasownika dokonanego - ma znaczenie przyszłe ('przeczytam' - 'leggerò'). To jest jednak dość zasadnicza różnica. Z kolei forma złożona czasu przyszłego jest tworzona tylko od czasowników niedokonanych ('będę czytał', 'starò leggendo'), podczas gdy analogiczna forma z czasownikiem dokonanym (*'będę przeczytał') jest po prostu niepoprawna.


----------



## jasio

Tak mi przyszło do głowy jeszcze kilka analogii, które mogą przybliżyć rozróżnianie aspektów:

stare + gerundio -> aspekt niedokonany (sto leggendo - czytam), chyba zawsze i we wszystkich czasach

futuro anteriore (w przypadku następstwa czasów) -> aspekt dokonany (quando avrò ritirato i soldi dal bancomat, farò un giro per i negozi -> kiedy wyjmę pieniądze z bankomatu, pójdę na zakupy. 

trapassato (w następstwie czasów) -> aspekt dokonany (appena Ana era uscita, ho telefonato a Laura - jak tylko Anna wyszła, zadzwoniłem do Laury)
finire di -> aspekt dokonany (ho finito di leggere il libro = skończyłem czytać książkę = przeczytałem książkę


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> Ja bym może uściślił, że przede wszystkim pomaga zrozumieć różnicę między tymi aspektami, natomiast rzeczywiście, ich użycie nie jest w pełni jednakowe, choć istnieją pewne podobieństwa.



Oczywiście, co do tego nie ma dwóch zdań 



jasio said:


> Np. z perspektywy mojej dość słabej znajomości włoskiego jednak zaryzykowałbym twierdzenie, że niemal zawsze, kiedy używany jest czas imperfetto, należy użyć czasownika niedokonanego.



Mmm, nie powiedziałbym 'niemal zawsze' bez dalszych zastrzeżeń... Precyzyjniej byłoby powiedzieć, że istnieją typy zdania w których po włosku używamy czasu imperfetto i po polsku, niemal zawsze, aspektu niedokonanego.



jasio said:


> Podobnie jest konstruowane opisywanie czynności wykonywanych równocześnie ('mentre io leggevo il libro, Ana preparava la cena', 'kiedy ja czytałem książkę, Anna przygotowywała kolację') oraz czynności przerwanej inną czynnością ('quando leggevo il libro, é suonato il telefono', 'kiedy czytałem książkę, zadzwonił telefon').



Zgadza się: zdania typu 'podczas gdy robiłem to i to, coś się wydarzyło' odpowiada imperfetto (mentre facevo questo e quello, è successo qualcosa)



jasio said:


> "Niemal", bo inaczej konstruowana jest mowa zależna ('ho detto che *ero* stanco', 'powiedziałem, że *jestem* zmęczony). W drugą stronę jednak ta zasada raczej nie działa, a czasowi passato prossimo może odpowiadać zarówno użycie czasownika dokonanego, jak i niedokonanego.



Tak: następstwo czasów (np jeśli chodzi o tak zwane 'future-in-the-past') włoski działa z reguły jak angielski, a nie jak polski. Na przykład:
_Wiedziałem, że to *się *źle _*skończy. *(aspekt dokonany)
_Lo sapevo che *finiva *male._ (imperfetto, styl potoczny; bardziej formalna/poprawna wersja to: _Lo sapevo che *sarebbe finita *male._)



jasio said:


> _Widzieliście już nowy film Smarzowskiego?_
> To chyba rzeczywiście daje się wyjaśnić tylko uzusem. Aczkolwiek "zobaczyliście to" (może niekoniecznie w kontekście filmu oznaczałoby, że chcemy zwrócić uwagę na jakiś szczegół.
> 
> _Co jedliście na obiad?_
> Też bardziej kwestia uzusu. "Co zjedliście na obiad" też jest prawidłowe, ale oznaczałoby skoncentrowanie się na skutkach - np. jeżeli po obiedzie boli nas brzuch i chcemy ustalić od czego. Ale w takim przypadku i tak często byłby użyty aspekt niedokonany.
> 
> _Dzwoniliście już do Bożeny? _
> Też uzus, aczkolwiek "zadzwoniliście już..." zawiera pewien element irytacji brakiem oczekiwanego skutku: "Zadzwoniliście już do Barbary? Cztery razy wam przypominałem!".



Dziękuję bardzo za cenne uwagi  Gramatyka I. Sadowskiej [Polish - A comprehensive grammar, Routledge 2012] w str. 316 tak wyjaśnia takie zdania:

QUOTE:
3. [Imperfective aspect] is used _by default _when no other restrictions occur to describe an action in the past or future.
*Rano jadłam śniadanie.* ‘In the morning I had breakfast.’
This sentence uses an imperfective form of the verb because it emphasizes the action of the verb rather than a result: compare with
*Rano zjadłam śniadanie i dlatego teraz nie jestem głodna.* ‘In the morning I have had breakfast and so now I am not hungry.’

[...]

6.c [Imperfective aspect is usually used in sentences of the type] "Have you (ever)...?"

These sentences use an imperfective form of the verb because there is no emphasis on completion. Instead the emphasis is on getting information about whether an attempt at action has taken place. Both questions and answers use imperfective forms:
*
Czy czytałeś wiersze Norwida?* ‘Have you (ever) read poems by Norwid?’
*Tak, czytałem.* ‘Yes, I have.’

*Czy widziałeś nowy film Wajdy?* ‘Have you seen Wajda’s new film?’
*Tak, widziałem. Jest bardzo poruszający.* ‘Yes, I have. It is very moving.’

*Czy jadłeś (kiedyś) pierogi?* ‘Have you (ever) had pierogi?’

By using the perfective form of the verb, emphasis is put on _completion._
I asked you to read the poems and now I am asking whether or not you have done that.
*Czy przeczytałeś wiersze Norwida?* ‘Have you read [the] poems by Norwid?’
UNQUOTE

Polecam tę gramatykę zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o dyskusję aspektu: autorka poświęca temu tematu ponad 50 stron.
Swan we swojej uber-precyzyjnej gramatyce 'Grammar of contemporary Polish (2002)' udziela podobnych wskazówek:

QUOTE
Questions merely inquiring whether or not an action has occurred, isolated from any immediate consequence, will usually be asked and answered in the Imperfective aspect:
*
Czy jadłeś już śniadanie?* Have you eaten-impf breakfast yet?

This is the normal polite inquiry. On the basis of a negative answer, the speaker might be expected to offer the listener something to eat. By contrast,

*Czy zjadłeś już śniadanie?* (same meaning-pf)

might be spoken in a scolding tone by a mother to a child having trouble eating its breakfast. The child has either been dilly-dallying, or the breakfast needs to be taken care of so that something else can happen (for example, going to school).

7.  Generalized questions in the Imperfective aspect are often accompanied at least implicitly by the adverb _kiedykolwiek_ ever, at any time:

*Czy (kiedykolwiek) oglądałeś ten film?* Have you (ever) seen that film?
UNQUOTE

Wsyzstkie te objaśnienia mają sens ale moim zdaniem są dla wielu uczących się zbyt abstrakcyjne żeby były bardzo użyteczne w praktyce. Jeśli nie-Słowianin chce zapytać 'have you eaten yet?' nie zastanawia się nad takimi zagadnieniami jak: masz na myśli 'have you eaten' jako czynność doprowadzona do końca czy jako czynność trwająca jakiś czas? chcesz podkreślić następstwa tej czynności czy nie...? "Nie wiem!!!", protestuje nieszczęśnik, "Prędzej umrę zanim zrozumiem o co to wszystko chodzi! Powiedź mi tylko: czy jesteś głodny?"



jasio said:


> W całej dyskusji jednak koncentrujemy się na czasie przeszłym i odróżnienie aspektu dokonanego w przeszłości,[...]



Tak, a to dlatego, że wybór aspektu w czasie przyszłym jest dużo łatwiejszy


----------



## Wordspin18

Zawsze i wszedzie mam kłopoty z "+ Quote" i z "Reply", i robi się wielki bałagan, dlaczego schematyzuje (i za to przepraszam).



jasio said:


> Nikt nie jest doskonały. ;-)
> 1.    Regulamin forum pozwala, a nawet zaleca poprawianie błędów, o ile to pomaga w nauce języka.
> 2.    Jak już pisałem we wcześniejszej odpowiedzi: nie do końca zrozumiałem, co masz na myśli. "Zrozumieć"? "Rozpoznać"?
> 3.    Ja bym powiedział raczej "bardzo mi przeszkadza, gdy popełniam błędy". .
> 4.    Ja bym może uściślił, że przede wszystkim pomaga zrozumieć różnicę między tymi aspektami, natomiast rzeczywiście, ich użycie nie jest w pełni jednakowe, choć istnieją pewne podobieństwa. Np. z perspektywy mojej dość słabej znajomości włoskiego jednak zaryzykowałbym twierdzenie, że niemal zawsze, kiedy używany jest czas imperfetto, należy użyć czasownika niedokonanego. Podobnie jest konstruowane opisywanie czynności wykonywanych równocześnie ('mentre io leggevo il libro, Ana preparava la cena', 'kiedy ja czytałem książkę, Anna przygotowywała kolację') oraz czynności przerwanej inną czynnością ('quando leggevo il libro, é suonato il telefono', 'kiedy czytałem książkę, zadzwonił telefon'). "Niemal", bo inaczej konstruowana jest mowa zależna ('ho detto che *ero* stanco', 'powiedziałem, że *jestem* zmęczony). Jednak passato prossimo może odpowiadać zarówno użycie czasownika dokonanego, jak i niedokonanego.
> 
> Użycie aspektu w większości przykładów Lorenca daje się wyjaśnić w świetle kluczowych różnic między aspektami, choć w praktyce trudno jest je stosować na podstawie samej teorii.
> 
> zaznaczeniu czasu trwania czynności vs. traktowania czynności jako "atomowej",
> 
> odróżnienie czynności powtarzalnej od jednorazowej,
> 
> odróżnienia czynności przerwanej lub trwającej vs. zakończonej,
> skoncentrowaniu się na czynności vs. na jej efektach.
> 
> Spanie trwało przez jakiś czas.
> 
> 
> To chyba rzeczywiście daje się wyjaśnić tylko uzusem. Aczkolwiek "zobaczyliście to" (może niekoniecznie w kontekście filmu) mogłoby oznaczać że chcemy zwrócić uwagę na jakiś szczegół.
> 
> 
> Też bardziej kwestia uzusu. "Co zjedliście na obiad" też jest prawidłowe i mogłoby oznaczać skoncentrowanie się na skutkach - np. jeżeli po obiedzie boli nas brzuch i chcemy ustalić od czego. Ale w takim przypadku i tak często byłby użyty aspekt niedokonany.
> 
> 
> Też uzus, aczkolwiek "zadzwoniliście już..." zawiera pewien element irytacji brakiem oczekiwanego skutku: "Zadzwoniliście już do Bożeny? Cztery razy wam przypominałem!".
> 
> 
> "Przez cały czas/dzień/godzinę", "zawsze" - klasyczny aspekt niedokonany, bo podkreślamy (relatywnie) długi czas trwania czynności. Paradoksalnie nawet, jeżeli użyta jednostka oznacza bardzo krótki odcinek czasu ('dźwięk trwał przez milisekundę').
> 
> 
> "Nigdy", "zawsze" - pasuje do czasowników niedokonanych, aczkolwiek użycie czasownika dokonanego ('Wiesiek nigdy nie pokochał swojego dziadka') też jest możliwe, a nawet emocjonalnie mocniejsze, oznaczając skoncentrowanie się na zmianie stanu - w tym wypadku z niekochania na kochanie.
> 
> W całej dyskusji jednak koncentrujemy się na czasie przeszłym i odróżnieniu aspektu dokonanego w przeszłości, co ma pewne znaczenie, ale często sprowadza się do pewnego niuansu. IMHO bardziej fundamentalne znaczenie ma jednak rozróżnianie aspektu w czasach nie-przeszłych (gdzieś znalazłem nawet informację o interpretacji tego zjawiska jako czasu teraźniejszo-przyszłego w językach słowiańskich): forma "teraźniejszo-przyszła" czasownika niedokonanego ma znaczenie czasu teraźniejszego, np. "czytam" ('leggo'), natomiast czasownika dokonanego - ma znaczenie przyszłe ('przeczytam' - 'leggerò'). To jest jednak dość zasadnicza różnica. Z kolei forma złożona czasu przyszłego jest tworzona tylko od czasowników niedokonanych ('będę czytał', 'starò leggendo'), podczas gdy analogiczna forma z czasownikiem dokonanym (*'będę przeczytał') jest po prostu niepoprawna.



1.    Bardzo się cieszę, bo jestem świadomy, że w tej chwili jedyny, który nie pisze biegle, to ja. Zresztą, bardzo miłe z twojej strony, że mnie wspominałeś w twoim P.S.-ie (#25) *razem z Lorencem*. Obym znał język polski jak on...
2.    Pragnę aspektu poprawnego *uzywać*, i w mowie i pisemno. - Często nie od razu odpowiadam, dlatego że mam ciągle sprawdzić, czy to co piszę jest poprawne. Nie zawsze znajdę na to czas.
       Uważam ze przykłady z kommentarzem jak w tym "thread" (widzę na moim ekranie język angielski) to najlepsza rzecz, bo: każdy język mówi o (swoich) czasach inaczej. Na przykład: angielski ma simple past i past continuous (jeśli się nie (po)mylę); do tej pory się zastanawiam, czy łacińskie imperfectum to samo jak włoskie imperfetto; praeteritum znaczy prawdopodobnie coś innego w zależności od języka, ktorym się zajmujemy. Moim zdaniem gramatyka ma raczej na cel wytłumacić, dlaczego coś w jakiś sposób się mówi i pisze. Mi najmniej nigdy nie dano, dużo gramatyki "się uczyć" (brak pamięci).
3.    Bardzo dziekuję za takie poprawienia!
4.    Bardzo dziekuję za tyle wyjaśnienia!


----------



## Lorenc

Cześć Wordspin18,
podaję Ci kilka poprawek (inni z pewnością poprawią moje poprawki jeśli będzie trzeba  )



Wordspin18 said:


> [...] Zresztą, *to* bardzo mił*o* z twojej strony,


Polski używa formy przysłówkowo-bezosobowej (np miło, ciepło itd - adverbial/impersonal form) kiedy nie ma konktretnego rzeczownika (noun) z którym ten przymiotnik (adjective) mógłby się zgadzać.



Wordspin18 said:


> 2.    Pragnę aspektu poprawnego uzywać, i w mowie i *pisemnie*. - Często nie od razu odpowiadam, dlatego że mam ciągle *sprawdzać*, czy to co piszę jest poprawne. Nie zawsze *znajduję* na to czas.


Przysłówki takie jakie 'ciągle, zawsze, zazwyczaj, regularnie...' z reguły automatycznie wywoływają aspekt niedokonany



Wordspin18 said:


> Uważam ze przykłady z kommentarzem jak w tym "thread"



w tym wątku



Wordspin18 said:


> angielski ma simple past i past continuous (jeśli się nie *mylę*)


pasuje tutaj aspekt niedokonany (se non mi sbaglio). Tak, angielski posiada również 4 inne czasy przeszłe: present perfect, present perfect continuous, past perfect, past perfect continuous. Włoski też posiada sześć form czasu przeszłego (w trzybie oznajmujący, + 3 czasy w trzybie lączącym i 1 czas w trybie warunkowym). Systemy czasownikowe w językach indoeuropejskich (być może we wszystkich językach?) są zawsze skomplikowane...



Wordspin18 said:


> do tej pory się zastanawiam, czy łacińskie imperfectum to samo jak włoskie



za wiele lat minęły od moich lat w liceum... z tego co pamiętam, włoskie i łacińskie imperfekta są niemal identycznie, i w formie i w użyciu (w trybie oznajmującym).


----------



## Wordspin18

Bardzo dziękuję za poprawki!!


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Mmm, nie powiedziałbym 'niemal zawsze' bez dalszych zastrzeżeń... Precyzyjniej byłoby powiedzieć, że istnieją typy zdania w których po włosku używamy czasu imperfetto i po polsku, niemal zawsze, aspektu niedokonanego.


OK.



Lorenc said:


> Gramatyka I. Sadowskiej [Polish - A comprehensive grammar, Routledge 2012] w str. 316 tak wyjaśnia takie zdania:
> 
> QUOTE:
> 6.c [Imperfective aspect is usually used in sentences of the type] "Have you (ever)...?"
> 
> These sentences use an imperfective form of the verb because there is no emphasis on completion. Instead the emphasis is on getting information about whether an attempt at action has taken place. Both questions and answers use imperfective forms



Kolejna reguła, którą mam zinternalizowaną, choć nie potrafiłem jej nazwać. 



Lorenc said:


> *Czy czytałeś wiersze Norwida?* ‘Have you (ever) read poems by Norwid?’
> *Tak, czytałem.* ‘Yes, I have.’
> 
> *Czy widziałeś nowy film Wajdy?* ‘Have you seen Wajda’s new film?’
> *Tak, widziałem. Jest bardzo poruszający.* ‘Yes, I have. It is very moving.’
> 
> *Czy jadłeś (kiedyś) pierogi?* ‘Have you (ever) had pierogi?’
> 
> By using the perfective form of the verb, emphasis is put on _completion._
> I asked you to read the poems and now I am asking whether or not you have done that.
> *Czy przeczytałeś wiersze Norwida?* ‘Have you read [the] poems by Norwid?’


I tak, i nie. Oczywiście, zgadzam się z ostatnim twierdzeniem. Podobnie z wierszami i pierogami, bo ich jest dużo. Natomiast nowy film Wajdy (ostatnio bardziej na czasie jest Smarzowski  ) jest tylko jeden, a pytanie dotyczy raczej tego, czy się go obejrzało w całości, a nie jakiś kawałek. Dlatego w tym użyciu aspekt niedokonany wydaje mi się trochę nieintuicyjny. Ale nie mnie to oceniać, bo i tak naturalnie sam użyłbym czasownika niedokonanego.



Lorenc said:


> Questions merely inquiring whether or not an action has occurred, isolated from any immediate consequence, will usually be asked and answered in the Imperfective aspect:
> *
> Czy jadłeś już śniadanie?* Have you eaten-impf breakfast yet?
> 
> This is the normal polite inquiry. On the basis of a negative answer, the speaker might be expected to offer the listener something to eat. By contrast,
> 
> *Czy zjadłeś już śniadanie?* (same meaning-pf)
> 
> might be spoken in a scolding tone by a mother to a child having trouble eating its breakfast. The child has either been dilly-dallying, or the breakfast needs to be taken care of so that something else can happen (for example, going to school).


Również dość arbitralne rozróżnienie, przynajmniej w świetle "książkowej" definicji aspektów. W końcu w pierwszym zdaniu też tak naprawdę chodzi o skutek, tylko o inny (="jesteś głodny?"), a nie o samą czynność. Ale po prostu tak się mówi, i już.

Drugie zdanie, w aspekcie dokonanym, tak naprawdę oznacza "czy już skończyłeś jeść śniadanie?" ("hai giá finito di fare colazione?").



Lorenc said:


> Wsyzstkie te objaśnienia mają sens ale moim zdaniem są dla wielu uczących się zbyt abstrakcyjne żeby były bardzo użyteczne w praktyce. Jeśli nie-Słowianin chce zapytać 'have you eaten yet?' nie zastanawia się nad takimi zagadnieniami jak: masz na myśli 'have you eaten' jako czynność doprowadzona do końca czy jako czynność trwająca jakiś czas? chcesz podkreślić następstwa tej czynności czy nie...? "Nie wiem!!!", protestuje nieszczęśnik, "Prędzej umrę zanim zrozumiem o co to wszystko chodzi! Powiedź mi tylko: czy jesteś głodny?"



Natomiast dla nas jest to łatwe. Gdy uczyłem się w szkole rosyjskiego, spytałem nauczyciela o różnicę pomiędzy bodaj "поехать" i "ехать". Jeden jest dokonany, drugi niedokonany - brzmiała odpowiedź. Jasna sprawa. 
Z drugiej strony, dla nas równie arbitralna wydaje się różnica pomiędzy np. present perfect i simple past (albo preterite indefinido i preterite perfecto w hiszpańskim). No i usilnie szukamy konstrukcji, która oddałaby właściwy aspekt w języku obcym, bo to nie do pojęcia, że go w ogóle nie ma. 



Lorenc said:


> Tak, a to dlatego, że wybór aspektu w czasie przyszłym jest dużo łatwiejszy


Ok, Ty wiesz lepiej. Mi natomiast wydawało się, że odróżnienie czasu przyszłego od teraźniejszego może być pewnym wyzwaniem dla słuchającego. Oczywiście, tylko dla cudzoziemca, bo ja jak czasem koniecznie chcę wiedzieć jaki jest aspekt danego czasownika, tworzę sobie przykładowe zdanie i zastanawiam się, czy ono brzmi jak czas teraźniejszy, czy jak przyszły.



Wordspin18 said:


> Zawsze i wszedzie mam kłopoty z "+ Quote" i z "Reply", i robi się wielki bałagan, dlaczego schematyzuje (i za to przepraszam).


Wszystko pomiędzy "[ quote]" i "[ /quote]" (bez odstępów) jest cytatem. "[ quote]Nawet to[ /quote]". 


> Nawet to


. Korzystając z tego można podzielić cytat na fragmenty, tylko trzeba pilnować, żeby każdy blok zamykać "[ / quote]", bo wtedy rzeczywiścei może się zrobić bałagan.



Wordspin18 said:


> 1.    Bardzo się cieszę, bo jestem świadomy, że w tej chwili jedyny, który nie pisze biegle, to ja. Zresztą, bardzo miłe z twojej strony, że mnie wspominałeś w twoim P.S.-ie (#25) *razem z Lorencem*. Obym znał język polski jak on...


Fakt, Lorenc, to przecinak. Mam nadzieję, że kiedyś będę mówił i pisał po włosku choć w połowie tak dobrze, jak on po polsku. ;-)
Z drugiej strony, miewam do czynienia z cudzoziemcami uczącymi się polskiego i z Polakami mieszkającymi za granicą (czasem od urodzenia), więc mam porównanie. Oczywiście, nie wiem, ile Cię to kosztuje, ale widzę efekt. Naprawdę robisz mało błędów.



Wordspin18 said:


> 2.    Pragnę aspektu poprawnego *uzywać*, i w mowie i pisemno


"W mowie i w piśmie" - jest bardziej naturalne. Można też powiedzieć, jak proponuje Lorenc, "pisemnie", ale wtedy raczej powiedziałbym "ustnie i pisemnie", żeby ujednolicić formy. No i ta forma trochę mi się ze szkołą kojarzy, bo jest często używana przez nauczycieli. ;.)
A propos, uczysz się też rosyjskiego ('pisemno' wygląda mi trochę rosyjsko)? Jeśli tak, to w obydwu językach aspekt dokonany i niedokonany funkcjonuje bardzo podobnie.



Wordspin18 said:


> Uważam ze przykłady z kommentarzem jak w tym "thread" (widzę na moim ekranie język angielski) to najlepsza rzecz, bo: każdy język mówi o (swoich) czasach inaczej. Na przykład: angielski ma simple past i past continuous (jeśli się nie (po)mylę)


Tak, dokładnie. Przykład, który chyba najbardziej mnie uderzył: _stare+gerundio_, które po włosku jest tylko konstrukcją gramatyczną, a niemal identyczna składniowo i semantycznie konstrukcja w angielskim jest uznawana za osobny czas gramatyczny - a właściwie rodzina czasów. 



Lorenc said:


> Polski używa formy przysłówkowo-bezosobowej (np miło, ciepło itd - adverbial/impersonal form) kiedy nie ma konktretnego rzeczownika (noun) z którym ten przymiotnik (adjective) mógłby się zgadzać.


Czasem rzeczownik jest, ale i tak używa się przysłówka odnoszącego się do czasownika, a nie przymiotnika określającego rzeczownik. W sumie od rana się zastanawiam, jak właściwie uzasadnić, że mówi się "pragnę poprawnie używać aspektów", a nie "pragnę używać poprawnych aspektów" (formalnie jest to poprawne zdanie, tylko w tym przypadku nie ma sensu). Dla mnie jest oczywiste, że chodzi o poprawne użycie czegoś, ale wcale nie jestem pewien, czy dla Was byłoby to równie naturalne i zrozumiałe.

Nota bene, w tym konkretnym przypadku:


Wordspin18 said:


> *to *bardzo miłe z twojej strony


Można powiedzieć zarówno "to bardzo miło z twojej strony", jak i "to bardzo miłe z twojej strony". Nie podejmuję się stwierdzenia, czy obie są formalnie poprawne, ale obie są używane.


----------



## Wordspin18

W tej chwili jestem gdzieś indziej (językowo), ale czytam od razu jak sie pojawia coś nowego w tym wątku.

Chciałem powiedzieć, ale między innymi mój podręczny słownik Langenscheidt Deutsch-Polnisch był wydany > 30 lat temu, i nie zna słownictwa komputerowego:

" In this moment I must follow a completely different (linguistic) track, but I do read every single *post*, as soon I see the *alert*."
albo:
" In questo momento seguo un sentiero linguistico completamente diverso che non posso lasciare, ma leggo ogni vostro *contributo *appena ne ricevo *notifica"*.


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> Kolejna reguła, którą mam zinternalizowaną, choć nie potrafiłem jej nazwać.



Szczęściarzu! 



jasio said:


> Natomiast nowy film Wajdy (ostatnio bardziej na czasie jest Smarzowski  ) jest tylko jeden, a pytanie dotyczy raczej tego, czy się go obejrzało w całości, a nie jakiś kawałek. Dlatego w tym użyciu aspekt niedokonany wydaje mi się trochę nieintuicyjny. Ale nie mnie to oceniać, bo i tak naturalnie sam użyłbym czasownika niedokonanego.



Aspekt niedokonany w takich zdaniach jest IMO bardzo nieintuicyjny! Przecież dosłownie to zdanie odpowiada mniej więcej angielskiemu 'have you been watching the latest film by Wajda?'. Po angielsku to pytanie nie jest niemożliwe ale ma więcej sensu gdyby chodziło o jakiś serial a nie o film, który normalnie albo oglądamy do końca albo wcale.



jasio said:


> Natomiast dla nas jest to łatwe. Gdy uczyłem się w szkole rosyjskiego, spytałem nauczyciela o różnicę pomiędzy bodaj "поехать" i "ехать". Jeden jest dokonany, drugi niedokonany - brzmiała odpowiedź. Jasna sprawa.



Tak, aspekt działa identycznie w polskim a w rosyjskim, przynajmniej w moim ograniczonym doświadczeniu. Przy okazji sprawdziłem co mówi jedna z moich gramatyk z rosyjskiego (Wade - A Comprehensive Russian Grammar, 3rd ed., 2011) a sytuacja z zdaniami typu 'have you...?' wydaje się zupełnie taka sama.
Cytuję cały fragment ponieważ wydaje mi się, że wszystko co jest powiedziane odnosi się również do polskiego (podaję rosyjskie zdania również w polskiej transrypcji, żeby osoby nieznające cyrylicy mogły nadążać za biegiem rozumowania):

QUOTE:
258 Use of the imperfective past to express a ‘statement of fact’
— *Вы звонили *(impf.) *ему?* [Wy zwonili jemu?] ‘Have you rung him?’
— *Да, звонил *(impf.) [Da, zwonił] ‘Yes, I have’

— *Я где-то видел *(impf.) *вас *[Ja gdie-to widieł was] ‘I have seen you somewhere’

— *Вы читали *(impf.) *«Цемент»?* [Wy czitali «Cemient»?] ‘Have you read Cement?’
— *Да, читал *(impf.) [Da, czitał] ‘Yes, I have’

(1) The imperfective is used in the above examples to denote an action in isolation, with no emphasis on its completion or non-completion, the circumstances in which it occurred, or other detail. The statements and responses show that a phone call has been made, that two people have met before, that Cement is one of the books read by a particular person.
These are bald statements of fact, with no fleshing-out of the context and no stress on the achievement of a result. This ‘submeaning’ of the imperfective is known as *констатация факта* [konstatacyja fakta] ‘statement of fact’. It is particularly common in the past tense and is usually set in the vaguest of contexts:

— *Этот человек вам знаком?* [Etot czełowiek wam znakom?] ‘Do you know that man?’
— *Да, я однажды встречал *(impf.) *его *[Da, ja odnażdy wstrieczał jego] ‘Yes, I met him once’

(2) The ‘statement of fact’ is common:

(i) In the imprecise context of an interrogative or in a situation where, for example, a check is being made to see whether a particular action has been carried out:
*Вы проветривали *(impf.) *комнату?* [Wy prowietriwali komnatu?] Have you aired the room?

(ii) In enquiring about someone’s whereabouts:
*Вы не видели* (impf.) *Лену?* [Wy nie widieli Lenu?] Have you seen Lena?

(iii) In delivering a reminder:
*Но ведь я говорил *(impf.) *вам об этом!* [No wied´ ja goworił wam ob etom!] But I told you about this!

(3) As the context is firmed up, however, or a result emphasized, the perfective comes into contention. Compare:

(i) Use of the imperfective in:

*Я писал *(impf.) *ей *[Ja pisał jej]  I wrote to her
*Я рассказывал *(impf.) *вам об этом *[Ja rasskazywał wam ob etom] I told you about that
*Я звонил *(impf.) *ему *[Ja zwonił jemu] I have rung him
*Мы уже встречались *(impf.) [My uże wstrieczalis´] We have already met
*Я читал *(impf.) *«Чапаева» в школе *[Ja czitał «Czapajewa» w szkole] I read Chapaev at school

(ii) Use of the perfective as the context is filled in:
*Я написал *(pf.) *ей письмо *[Ja napisał jej pis´mo] I wrote her a letter
*Я только что сказал *(pf.) *вам об этом *[Ja tolko czto skazał wam ob etom] I have only just told you about this
*Я позвонил *(pf.) *ему, чтобы напомнить ему о вечере *[Ja pozwonił jemu, cztoby napomnit´ jemu o wieczerie] I rang him to remind him about the party
*Я встретил *(pf.) *его в прошлом году на Чёрном море *[Ja wstrietił jego w proszłom godu na Czornom morie] I met him last year on the Black Sea

(4) It will be clear from the above examples that the imperfective is preferred where a fact is placed in a contextual vacuum, and that the perfective is preferred when the context is filled in, in terms of what action was carried out, when, where or for what purpose, or if the result or completion of an action is stressed.
Thus, the question *Вы прочитали *(pf.) *«Накануне»?* [Wy proczitali «Nakanunie»?] can be rendered as ‘Have you finished On the Eve?’: completion of the action is important since, say, the person asking the question is waiting to read the novel. The answer to this question might be *Прочитал *(pf.)*, возьмите, пожалуйста* [Proczitał, woz´mitie, pożałujsta] ‘Yes, I have; here you are’. The perfective would also be used if someone had been told to read the novel: *Вы прочитали* (pf.) *«Накануне»?* [Wy proczitali «Nakanunie»?] ‘Did you read On the Eve?’ (i.e. as you were told to).
UNQUOTE

Czy wszystkie te przykłady są własciwe też po polsku?
Na przykład:
-Czy Pan zna tego człowieka?
-Tak, spotykałem (spotkałem?) go kiedyś.

-(Czy) przewietrzaliście (przewietrzyliście?) pokój?

-Już spotykaliśmy (spotkaliśmy?) się.


----------



## Wordspin18

Thanks for adding the transliteration! Great!


----------



## Lorenc

> Natomiast dla nas jest to łatwe. Gdy uczyłem się w szkole rosyjskiego, spytałem nauczyciela o różnicę pomiędzy bodaj "поехать" i "ехать". Jeden jest dokonany, drugi niedokonany - brzmiała odpowiedź. Jasna sprawa.



Zauważyłem niektóre drobne różnice między polskim a rosyjskim w użyciu czasowników ruchu; na przykład, rosyjski czasami używa (lub może używać) czasowników typu chodzić/jeździć (niedokonanych, wielokierunkowych) kiedy po polsku wydaje mi się używało by się form typu pójść/pojechać (dokonanych, jednokierunkowych). Ale mogę się mylić. Na przykład, po rosyjsku można mówić:

*В прошлом году я ездил в Москву.*
W proszłom godu ja jezdił w Moskwu.
_dosł._ "W przeszłym roku ja jeździłem do Moskwy."

Wydaję mi się, że to zdanie po polsku ma sens tylko jeśli w ubiegłym roku byłem w Moskwie wiele razy, mniej więcej regularnie, natomiast po rosyjsku to zdanie może również znaczyć, że byłem tam tylko raz (a potem wróciłem do domu). 
Podobnie:
*Вчера мы ездили в Загорск.*
Wczera my jezdili w Zagorsk.
_dosł:_ Wczoraj my jeździliśmy do Zagorska.

Wydaję mi się, że po polsku lepiej brzmią takie formy jak: _wczoraj pojechaliśmy do Zagorska _lub _wczoraj byliśmy w Zagorsku_. 
Co wy na to?


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Tak, aspekt działa identycznie w polskim a w rosyjskim, przynajmniej w moim ograniczonym doświadczeniu.


Bardzo podobnie, ale nie identycznie - przynajmniej tam, gdzie sytuacja nie wpisuje się jasno w podstawowy podział dokonany-niedokonany.



Lorenc said:


> — *Вы звонили *(impf.) *ему?* [Wy zwonili jemu?] ‘Have you rung him?’
> — *Да, звонил *(impf.) [Da, zwonił] ‘Yes, I have’


— *Tak, dzwoniłem.* (impf.), przynajmniej w kontekście neutralnym.



Lorenc said:


> — *Я где-то видел *(impf.) *вас *[Ja gdie-to widieł was] ‘I have seen you somewhere’


- *Gdzieś już pana widziałem* - (impf) - choć po polsku w takiej sytuacji raczej byśmy powiedzieli: "chyba gdzieś już pana widziałem"



Lorenc said:


> — *Вы читали *(impf.) *«Цемент»?* [Wy czitali «Cemient»?] ‘Have you read Cement?’
> — *Да, читал *(impf.) [Da, czitał] ‘Yes, I have’


- *Tak, czytałem* (impf)

So far, so good. ;-)

Ale teraz zaczynają się różnice.


Lorenc said:


> — *Этот человек вам знаком?* [Etot czełowiek wam znakom?] ‘Do you know that man?’
> — *Да, я однажды встречал *(impf.) *его *[Da, ja odnażdy wstrieczał jego] ‘Yes, I met him once’


- *Tak, kiedyś już się z nim zetknąłem / kiedyś go spotkałem* (perf.). - neutralne. Nieważne, czy to na pewno był dokładnie raz (jak sugeruje użycie aspektu dokonanego), ale było to dawno i nasze relacje były raczej luźne; taki "symboliczny jeden raz". ;-)  Użycie słowa "zetknąłem się" jeszcze podkreśla bardzo odległy czy luźny związek mnie i tej osoby.

- *Tak, spotykałem się z nim kiedyś* (imperf) niejako podkreśla, że spotkaliśmy się wiele razy, więc nasz związek był bliższy / dłuższy. Może to nawet sugerować związek romantyczny / seksualny (w przypadku heteroseksualnym wręcz uznałbym to zdanie za eufemizm wprost potwierdzający taką relację w przeszłości; w tej formie jak zaprezentowana, albo jesteśmy gejami albo spotykaliśmy się na gruncie towarzyskim lub mieliśmy relacje biznesowe).



Lorenc said:


> *Вы проветривали *(impf.) *комнату?* [Wy prowietriwali komnatu?] Have you aired the room?


- *Wywietrzyliście pokój?* (perf.) - ja bym raczej spytał w ten sposób, choć "*wietrzyliście pokój?*" (imperf) też jest możliwe. Może to zależeć od kontekstu.



Lorenc said:


> *Вы не видели* (impf.) *Лену?* [Wy nie widieli Lenu?] Have you seen Lena?


- *Nie widzieliście Leny?* (imprf.)Szukam jej i nie wiem, gdzie jest. "Nie zobaczyliście Leny?" znaczyłoby, że z jakiegoś szczególnego powodu rozmówcy nie zwrócili na nią uwagi, choć powinni. Ale to musiałaby być bardzo szczególna sytuacja.



Lorenc said:


> (iii) In delivering a reminder:
> *Но ведь я говорил *(impf.) *вам об этом!* [No wied´ ja goworił wam ob etom!] But I told you about this!


- *Przecież mówiłem wam o tym !* (impf)
- *Przecież powiedziałem wam o tym! *(perf) - też jest możliwe. Dostrzegam tu pewien nacisk na potwierdzenie przekazania informacji - ja wam powiedziałem, a to wy o tym zapomnieliście.



Lorenc said:


> *Я писал *(impf.) *ей *[Ja pisał jej]  I wrote to her
> *Я рассказывал *(impf.) *вам об этом *[Ja rasskazywał wam ob etom] I told you about that
> *Я звонил *(impf.) *ему *[Ja zwonił jemu] I have rung him
> *Мы уже встречались *(impf.) [My uże wstrieczalis´] We have already met
> *Я читал *(impf.) *«Чапаева» в школе *[Ja czitał «Czapajewa» w szkole] I read Chapaev at school


Po polsku jest podobnie, oprócz spotkania się:
*Pisałem do niej.
Opowiadałem wam o tym.
Dzwoniłem do niego.
Już się spotkaliśmy. *)
Czytałem "Czapajewa" w szkole. *

A przynajmniej te formy uznałbym za neutralne. Podobnie, jak powyżej, użycie aspektu niedokonanego ("już się spotykaliśmy") podkreślałoby wielokrotne spotkania, natomiast użycie aspektu dokonanego w pozostałych przypadkach podkreślałoby  albo skuteczność działania albo jego jednokrotność, zależnie od kontekstu. Bliższe szczegóły mogą wynikać z kontekstu sytuacyjnego, niekoniecznie muszą być jawnie wymienione w wypowiedzi.



Lorenc said:


> *Я написал *(pf.) *ей письмо *[Ja napisał jej pis´mo] I wrote her a letter
> *Я только что сказал *(pf.) *вам об этом *[Ja tolko czto skazał wam ob etom] I have only just told you about this
> *Я позвонил *(pf.) *ему, чтобы напомнить ему о вечере *[Ja pozwonił jemu, cztoby napomnit´ jemu o wieczerie] I rang him to remind him about the party
> *Я встретил *(pf.) *его в прошлом году на Чёрном море *[Ja wstrietił jego w proszłom godu na Czornom morie] I met him last year on the Black Sea


*Napisałem do niej list. 
Dopiero co wam o tym mówiłem. Dopiero co wam o tym powiedziałem. *)
Zadzwoniłem do niego, żeby mu przypomnieć o spotkaniu. Dzwoniłem do niego, żeby mu przypomnieć o spotkaniu. *)
Spotkałem go w zeszłym roku nad Morzem Czarnym. *

*) bez szerszego kontekstu zarówno wersja dokonana, jak i niedokonana wydają mi się prawidłowe - choć to może zależeć od konkretnej sytuacji. Użycie aspektu dokonanego podkreśla skuteczność czynności, ale raczej na zasadzie niuansu.

Nota bene, w pozostałych dwóch przypadkach, użycie formy niedokonanej też jest możliwe, ale zmienia znaczenie wypowiedzi.
*Pisałem do niej list.* - ale go nie skończyłem, a przynajmniej nie wysłałem.
*Spotykałem go w zeszłym roku nad Morzem Czarnym*. - i np. co wieczór chodziliśmy na piwo, grywaliśmy w tryktraka lub tp.

Nota bene, między polskim a rosyjskim jest tu jeszcze jedna istotna różnica wynikająca z użycia po rosyjsku drugiej osoby liczby mnogiej w znaczeniu honoryfikatywnym (T/V distinction), podczas gdy po polsku używa się trzeciej osoby liczby pojedynczej, podobnie do włoskiego i hiszpańskiego (Lei = Usted = Pan / Pani, Loro = Ustedes = Panowie / Panie / Państwo). Bez kontekstu nie można się więc zorientować, czy rosyjskie zdania są kierowane do jednej, nieznajomej osoby, którą trzeba potraktować formalnie, czy też do grupy osób. Zwykle się tym nie zajmowałem i uznałem, że mówimy do grupy.



Lorenc said:


> Zauważyłem niektóre drobne różnice między polskim a rosyjskim w użyciu czasowników ruchu; na przykład, rosyjski czasami używa (lub może używać) czasowników typu chodzić/jeździć (niedokonanych, wielokierunkowych) kiedy po polsku wydaje mi się używało by się form typu pójść/pojechać (dokonanych, jednokierunkowych). Ale mogę się mylić. Na przykład, po rosyjsku można mówić:
> 
> *В прошлом году я ездил в Москву.*
> W proszłom godu ja jezdił w Moskwu.
> _dosł._ "W przeszłym roku ja jeździłem do Moskwy."
> 
> Wydaj*e* mi się, że to zdanie po polsku ma sens tylko jeśli w ubiegłym roku byłem w Moskwie wiele razy, mniej więcej regularnie, natomiast po rosyjsku to zdanie może również znaczyć, że byłem tam tylko raz (a potem wróciłem do domu).


Tak, po polsku by to oznaczało przynajmniej dwukrotną podróż - tym bardziej, że "jeździć" wyraża nie tyle sam aspekt niedokonany, ile wskazuje na wielokrotność czynności. Czasownik w aspekcie niedokonanym, ale (bez wielokrotności) to "jechałem" - aczkolwiek użycie go oznaczałoby, że wprawdzie jechałem do Moskwy, ale z jakiegoś powodu albo tam nie dojechałem, albo będę opowiadać o czymś, co się zdarzyło podczas podróży. Najbardziej neutralne jest "*w zeszłym roku byłem w Moskwie*".



Lorenc said:


> Podobnie:
> *Вчера мы ездили в Загорск.*
> Wczera my jezdili w Zagorsk.
> _dosł:_ Wczoraj my jeździliśmy do Zagorska.
> 
> Wydaj*e* mi się, *) że po polsku lepiej brzmią takie formy jak: _wczoraj pojechaliśmy do Zagorska _lub _wczoraj byliśmy w Zagorsku_.
> Co wy na to?


Jeżeli jestem kierowcą autobusu i obok mam konduktora, to rzeczywiście, mogliśmy wczoraj _*jeździć*_ do Zagorska, o ile nie jest to zbyt daleko. ;-) Ale w innych przypadkach rzeczywiście, najbardziej neutralne byłoby "_Wczoraj byliśmy w Zagorsku_": "_*Pojechaliśmy*_" też jest ok, ale kładzie trochę większy nacisk na fakt odbycia podróży, niż na sam pobyt. Podobnie, jak w przypadku Moskwy, "*wczoraj jechaliśmy do Zagorska*" też jest możliwe i też sugeruje, że albo nie dojechaliśmy do celu albo podczas podróży stało się coś, o czym chciałbym opowiedzieć. Np.

Adrianę spotkałem, gdy jechaliśmy do Zagorska. 

Ewę spotkałem, gdy pojechaliśmy do Zagorska.
Czyli Ewę spotkałem w Zagorsku, a Adrianę - w pociągu lub autobusie do Zagorska, ewentualnie na jakimś dworcu.

Istotne jest też rozróżnienie związane z przyimkiem: "jeździliśmy *do* Moskwy" (wielokrotność) oznacza, że mieszkamy gdzieś poza metropolią i wielokrotnie ją odwiedzaliśmy. Natomiast "jeździliśmy *po* Moskwie" (bezkierunkowość) oznacza, że np. czegoś w mieście szukaliśmy, czy to jako mieszkańcy, czy jako przyjezdni (sklepu, towaru, widoków, itp). To mógł być jeden intensywny dzień, albo kilka wycieczek.

*) Wydaj*e* mi się = mi sembr*a*. Analogiczna konstrukcja w trzeciej osobie liczby pojedynczej - tyle, że w stronie zwrotnej.


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> Bardzo podobnie, ale nie identycznie - przynajmniej tam, gdzie sytuacja nie wpisuje się jasno w podstawowy podział dokonany-niedokonany.
> [...]



Dziękuję BARDZO za wszystkie twoje uwagi i sprecyzowania!
Nie wiesz, jak ciężko znaleźć kogoś na tyle cierpliwego i kompetentnego jak ty (i inni uczestnicy tego forum  )



jasio said:


> - *Tak, kiedyś już się z nim zetknąłem / kiedyś go spotkałem* (perf.). - neutralne. Nieważne, czy to na pewno był dokładnie raz (jak sugeruje użycie aspektu dokonanego), ale było to dawno i nasze relacje były raczej luźne; taki "symboliczny jeden raz". ;-)  Użycie słowa "zetknąłem się" jeszcze podkreśla bardzo odległy czy luźny związek mnie i tej osoby.



Tak, rozumiem. Może to jest dlatego, że czasownik 'spotykać' w czasie przeszłym (spotykałem, itd) częściej oznacza, że czynność powtarzała się wiele razy (habitual meaning), a rzadziej określa trwający charakter pojedynczego epizodu...



jasio said:


> Nota bene, między polskim a rosyjskim jest tu jeszcze jedna istotna różnica wynikająca z użycia po rosyjsku drugiej osoby liczby mnogiej w znaczeniu honoryfikatywnym (T/V distinction), podczas gdy po polsku używa się trzeciej osoby liczby pojedynczej, podobnie do włoskiego i hiszpańskiego (Lei = Usted = Pan / Pani, Loro = Ustedes = Panowie / Panie / Państwo). Bez kontekstu nie można się więc zorientować, czy rosyjskie zdania są kierowane do jednej, nieznajomej osoby, którą trzeba potraktować formalnie, czy też do grupy osób. Zwykle się tym nie zajmowałem i uznałem, że mówimy do grupy.



Tak, jasne  Dla ciekawości, mogę dodać, że włoskiemu też forma 'na wy' wcale nie jest obca; forma na 'Lei' (`ona', bo podmiot zdania to były zwroty rodzaju żeńskiego typu: _vostra signoria_, _vostra eccellenza_, _vostra maestà _- czyli wasza wielmożność, wasza ekscelencja, wasza królewska mość...) powstała prawdopodobnię w Toskanii w XV wieku i stała się definitywnie uznaną za standardową dopiero po drugiej wojnie światowej. Przez wiele wieków obie formy (na lei i na voi) współistniały i do dziś forma na 'voi' jest jedyna forma w wielu włoskich dialektach i północnych i południowych (czyli we wszyskich oprócz wariantów centralnych, które są najbliższe standardowemu językowi).



jasio said:


> Np.
> 
> Adrianę spotkałem, gdy jechaliśmy do Zagorska.
> 
> Ewę spotkałem, gdy pojechaliśmy do Zagorska.
> Czyli Ewę spotkałem w Zagorsku, a Adrianę - w pociągu lub autobusie do Zagorska, ewentualnie na jakimś dworcu.



Jak to jest, że ty same dziewczyny spotykasz w Rosji?! 



> Wydaj*e* mi się = mi sembr*a*. Analogiczna konstrukcja w trzeciej osobie liczby pojedynczej - tyle, że w stronie zwrotnej.



Tak, oczywiście


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Może to jest dlatego, że czasownik 'spotykać' w czasie przeszłym (spotykałem, itd) częściej oznacza, że czynność powtarzała się wiele razy (habitual meaning), a rzadziej określa trwający charakter pojedynczego epizodu...


Tak z głowy nie przychodzi mi do głowy żaden przykład, w którym czasownik "spotykać" byłby użyty w kontekście pojedynczego spotkania, dla mnie to jest (niemal) wyłącznie habitual. Nawet w przypadku "spotykałem się z nim przez godzinę" raczej przychodzi mi na myśl godzinna seria spotkań i rozstań, niż długie spotkanie, choć jest to dość absurdalna sytuacja. W takim przypadku raczej bym powiedział "nasze spotkanie trwało godzinę".



Lorenc said:


> Tak, jasne  Dla ciekawości, mogę dodać, że włoskiemu też forma 'na wy' wcale nie jest obca;


Polszczyźnie też nie - ale wyszła z użycia na tyle dawno, że obecnie jednoznacznie się kojarzy ze stylem partii komunistycznej.


----------

